# does anybody answer e-mails



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

have e-mailed c+s directly about a order and am not even getting a re-ply any one have any ideas ?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Phone them?


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

no answer


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

It's his birthday today, maybe he's taken the day off?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm sure John will see this soon and sort you out, he's a good chap


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

you try all 3 numbers?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I emailed them this morning and got a reply (from Adrian) within minutes.


----------



## VXT Tim (Mar 27, 2006)

Maybe they came in this morning, decided to have a quiet few down the local for lunch to celebrate the birthday but got well and truely spankered!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Johnny is a top bloke and HE WILL reply very soon. He is a very busy man and proberly up to his eyes in it.:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I am currently having a few days off and have been out of the country so unable to answer emails, Adrian is holding the fort while im away. I am back tomorrow though.

His direct email address is [email protected] and number 07798 718121

If you get no Joy I will sort it tomorrow.

Regards,

John


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Adrian helped me out with a problem this morning


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

daz4311 said:


> have e-mailed c+s directly about a order and am not even getting a re-ply any one have any ideas ?


maybe YOUR email has not arrived.

try







'ing


----------



## CaTcH21 (Oct 26, 2007)

I also tried emailing a few stores but none of them replied, its been a month now. VERY poor service guys, Very poor. I will stick with Polishingcompany who replies almost immediately


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CaTcH21 said:


> I also tried emailing a few stores but none of them replied, its been a month now. VERY poor service guys, Very poor. I will stick with Polishingcompany who replies almost immediately


Are you sure your email actually got to the companies if NONE of them replied?

Johnny


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ point...


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

CaTcH21 said:


> I also tried emailing a few stores but none of them replied, its been a month now. VERY poor service guys, Very poor. I will stick with Polishingcompany who replies almost immediately


Maybe you should be directing the 'poor service' comments at whoever provides your email. Seems _you_ could be the one with the issue if no one is getting your mails???

Here's a link for you to look through in the meantime http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Maybe you should be directing the 'poor service' comments at whoever provides your email. Seems _you_ could be the one with the issue if no one is getting your mails???
> 
> Here's a link for you to look through in the meantime http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=100


Ditto


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I've always had top class service from Johnny and Adrian... always replied within minutes (if emailed in working hours) :thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it really that hard to pick up the phone?

**** me you're good at making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------

